# Valentine’s Day Gift Exchange



## StarFragment (May 8, 2021)

I’m looking to exchange gifts with other players in attempts of getting the Valentine’s Day cupcakes. Feel free to ask if you would like me to send a diferente gift in exchange, just know it’s not guaranteed I have the gift you may want.

Valentine’s Day Gifts remaining: 9


----------



## Snakeisbaby (May 9, 2021)

Hi there, I only have three left but we are welcome to exchange that amount if you are happy to and you can save your seven leftover for someone else.


----------



## StarFragment (May 9, 2021)

Snakeisbaby said:


> Hi there, I only have three left but we are welcome to exchange that amount if you are happy to and you can save your seven leftover for someone else.


Hello, yes I’m all right with that.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021

You can find my friend code in my “about”.


----------



## Snakeisbaby (May 10, 2021)

All added, I am Katrina


----------



## StarFragment (May 15, 2021)

-Bump-
Still exchanging gifts​


----------

